# Storing Scarves?



## Bec688 (Jan 5, 2009)

I decided to re-organise my wardrobe today and am thinking of a new way to store my scarves. Currently I have them all hanging on a coat hanger, but I find when I pull other things out of my wardrobe they tend to fall off.

I've been looking around on Ikea and found a few ideas







multi use hanger






fabric storage box

I'm not too sure on these. So that leads me to my question, how do you guys store your scarfs? Oh and belts while we're at it


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to use a sock one like the second picture, the only problem is that I have different lengths and textures, and so sometimes they fit, other times they don't, but EVERY single woven scarf I had would be crinkled and wrinkled, so I switched up to one like the one from Ikea... MUCH better, you can fold or roll them neatly and you only have one crease that is usually behind the neck anyway.

It's actually Slack's hanger ... same principle as the Ikea, but I can lay them out better.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 5, 2009)

Jen, that's a good idea. I kind of knot them onto a coat hanger - you know, fold the m in half over the hanger, and pull the two bottom ends through the loop.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 5, 2009)

i just have a drawer of both scarves and belts! but i've made like a cardboard divider between the two. i store my belts wrapped into spirals unless they're waist ones and i fold them.

as for scarves, i put small silk ones all together and don't bother folding, i find they spring out of their folds anyway. for bigger ones i wrap them into spirals too and keep them at the back. if they're wintery scarves though, i just hang them up with my coats.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine are just shoved in a drawer, I'm not very organized! lol

Plus I don't really have that many scarves and belts.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 5, 2009)

I use a drawer





IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | KOMPLEMENT | Wire basket

It's really big, i store my scarves, gloves and belts in it.


----------



## kuriku (Jan 17, 2009)

I use the multi-use hanger from IKEA that you have pictured there. I dont actually own that many scarves so it's convenient for fabric belts and ties as well. I recommend it!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 17, 2009)

We have a few tie hangers which hold about 30ties/scarfs on each. They have non slip rubber on them so when you take one off the rest don't fall on the floor.

Im pretty sure we just got them from like Target or one of those homeware stores.


----------



## Karren (Jan 31, 2009)

Need to get a motorized guy's tie rack!!


----------

